

Internet Explorer users IQ story was bogus - remi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14370878?correction=yep

======
ColinWright
Same story, much discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840626>

Documenting the re-submissions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840900>

